# How do I change my avatar/icon on FAF?



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Jun 8, 2015)

I can't figure it out.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 8, 2015)

Go to forum actions. 

Edit Profile. 

Change Avatar. 

Then you'll be peachy.


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm now peachy, thank you! 
Um, why is my avatar saying Would you like some Pi?


----------



## Taralack (Jun 8, 2015)

Because you just made 314 posts. If you make one more it will change again.

Anyway I'm locking this since you figured it out.


----------

